# e non



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno,
come si dice "e non" in francese?
Mi spiego meglio fornendo il contesto in basso (si parla di autoclavi per la sterilizzazione in ambito ospedaliero):

"cicli di sterilizzazione idonei per materiali liberi e non"
"cycles de stérilisation idoines pour matériels conditionnées et non"

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Buongiorno,
> come si dice "e non" in francese?
> Mi spiego meglio fornendo il contesto in basso (si parla di autoclavi per la sterilizzazione in ambito ospedaliero):
> 
> "cicli di sterilizzazione idonei per materiali liberi e non "
> "cycles de stérilisation _idoines _pour matériels conditionnées *et/ou non   *"
> 
> Grazie


 
Ciao, Sterenzio
Ti propongo : "Cycles de stérilisation adaptés pour matériels conditionnés/emballés ou non" .


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie Matou!
Quanto a idoine, pare proprio che esista...


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Grazie Matou!
> Quanto a idoine, pare proprio che esista...


Certo che esiste ! Ma è poc(hissim)o usato . Sa troppo di traduzione letterale o di burocrazia .


----------



## sterrenzio

Buono a sapersi!
Grazie e buon fine settimana


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusami, Sterrenzio, te l'avrei dovuto spiegare subito . Sono sempre troppo telegrafico . Stop . Auguri . Stop .


----------



## brian

Io ho sempre visto (in svariati articoli academici, almeno) _ou non_ e non _et non_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sí, è molto più usato e sembra più logico, ma, grammaticalmente, niente vieta _"et" ._ Si può immaginare, per fare sul sottile , che chi scriva _"Cycles de stérilisation adaptés pour matériels conditionnés/emballés *ou* non" _intende che tutti i matériali inseriti nell'apparecchio sono o confezionati o non confezionati_ ;_ e chi scriverà _"Cycles de stérilisation adaptés pour matériels conditionnés/emballés *et* non"_ metterà in rilievo il fatto che i materiali si possono inserire contemporaneamente, certi confezionati, altri liberi .


----------

